# swaps



## speedraser153 (Apr 26, 2003)

parts and swap shop 
Wad up guys i'm new to this forum. 
I just wanted to tell you guys about Xtreme Automotive Technologies (xat racing) 
Their a performance auto sales, service, repair and parts shop. their doing mad swaps, they just got done with a s13 sr20det swap into a 92 240sx se and its up for sale. hit them up at their web site www.xatracing.com or call (727) 446-0972 for any questions on swaps,parts, rims, ect. The guys there are really cool and prices are very nice tell them jeff gave you the info on the nissan forum


----------

